# NAVY urinalysis on Dbol



## Goldenshellback (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm about to start my first Dbol cycle. Does anybody know if it will show up on my drug test??? We get randomly tested and they only test our piss but I want to be sure I won't pop. Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 13, 2008)

yes Dbol, methandrostenolon will show up in urinalysis...it usually stays in the system up to a few days.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 14, 2008)

Goldenshellback said:


> I'm about to start my first Dbol cycle. Does anybody know if it will show up on my drug test??? We get randomly tested and they only test our piss but I want to be sure I won't pop. Feedback is appreciated.



Can you check with a Navy manual on the official list of banned stubstances.

Check it out before you do it.

There is a 0-tolerance policy in the military. 

Check at least a couple of sources.  I'm sure someone on the board will know, however, but check it out.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 14, 2008)

I doubt they check for steriods.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Feb 14, 2008)

They actually have to check for steroids. It does not come up on an initial testing. The military, at least Navy and Marine Corps, have to have a command direction to test for steroids. Check out this link, it should give you all the info you need. As for "Zero-Tolerance" that is only the United States Marine Corps, other services it's not like that. You can get second chances in the Navy, Army, Coast Guard, etc.

http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/testing/testing_military1.pdf


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 14, 2008)

Goldenshellback said:


> I'm about to start my first Dbol cycle. Does anybody know if it will show up on my drug test??? We get randomly tested and they only test our piss but I want to be sure I won't pop. Feedback is appreciated.



Urinalysis drug test in the military only test for rec drugs such as meth, maryjane, pcp, lcd...etc....They have to do blood test and then send it off to a university.   It also has to be a direct order from your commander and it is way to expensive so the likeliness of them tagging you is slim to none unless you have givin them reason to suspect.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 14, 2008)

They only test if directed to. The random testing is only for rec drugs...your command has to specifically request you get tested for it...if you are well liked by your department they will probably leave you be...if you are not liked and they see you growing like a weed some asshole might try and fuck you over....but they do not test for steroids on random drug testing. With all that has happened that may have changed, but I am telling you how it was 8 years ago when I was in....good luck.


----------



## Goldenshellback (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback! I decided not to take the risk, instead i found some "legal-steroid altrenatives" @ zupplements.com. If yall know any other supplements that give "roid like" results please let me know.


----------

